
Amazon status all Green, but IAM roles unreachable - dpeterson
I am trying to upload some Amazon Lambdas. I have not had a problem doing this before. Now, out of the blue I am getting 503 errors during the upload process. Here is an image of the error: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;drive.google.com&#x2F;open?id=0B2jPVs9ymvNddl8tam5xczBERzA. To be sure it was not my environment I went to the Amazon console directly. I am getting errors there as well: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;drive.google.com&#x2F;open?id=0B2jPVs9ymvNdTkVJbmVRejA3Qlk<p>I can&#x27;t open a ticket because I would have to buy a support contract. I also know it is no use posting in the Amazon forums because I have never received a response.
======
coenhyde
Yeah, it's down. I'm experiencing issues too. Also see
[https://twitter.com/aws_shd/status/767864566667542528](https://twitter.com/aws_shd/status/767864566667542528)

------
t3hSpork
[http://www.isitdownrightnow.com/](http://www.isitdownrightnow.com/)

------
cjbprime
The day the status isn't green is the day a datacenter gets hit by a nuke.

